# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Нужен скрипт файлового обменника

## DEL

нужен скрипт сервиса обмена файлов
посоветуйте чего нибудь плиз

----------


## EweX

Также интересно, в лс скиньте, у кого есть.

----------


## Hanacuk

с какими вы винтами решили этим хостингом заняться?

----------


## IMPERIAL

Хостинг уже стоит http://188.ru/

----------

